# EKGs with magnets



## lfuller (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope someone has an answer; my cardiologist has begun doing EKGs with
and without magnets,  reason is looking for lead dislogdement.  How do I
code these? X2?  I don't think -76 is correct as is not exact repeat. Is there
a code I am overlooking?   

Thanks!
Linda Fuller, CPC
Reedsburg Physicians Group, SC


----------

